# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  dtproperties table

## Jeff

Hi,
When I use mydb.dbsql = &#34;*&#34;, the dtproperties table also shows up along with the user tables. If there a reason why this would show up and is there a way to hide it.
Thanks,
Jeff

----------


## mark

Jeff,
Have you tried using the &#34;HideNamePrefix&#34; parameter of dbTables?
Mark.

------------
Jeff at 8/6/01 11:02:34 AM

Hi,
When I use mydb.dbsql = &#34;*&#34;, the dtproperties table also shows up along with the user tables. If there a reason why this would show up and is there a way to hide it.
Thanks,
Jeff

----------


## Jeff

Hi,
I tried using the dbtables parameters as 
mydb.dbTables=&#34;hidenameprefix&#34;

I don&#39;t know how to use the dbtables params.  But when I code my program as above, i get the following message
ASP error &#39;800a000d&#39; 

Type mismatch 

/test/testing.asp, line 106 
Any help,
Thanks,
Jeff


------------
mark at 8/6/01 11:53:29 AM

Jeff,
Have you tried using the &#34;HideNamePrefix&#34; parameter of dbTables?
Mark.

------------
Jeff at 8/6/01 11:02:34 AM

Hi,
When I use mydb.dbsql = &#34;*&#34;, the dtproperties table also shows up along with the user tables. If there a reason why this would show up and is there a way to hide it.
Thanks,
Jeff

----------


## Frank Kwong

I used the designer and it generates this code....

<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.DB&#34 :Wink: 
X.dbUnit = &#34;999&#34;
X.dbMode = &#34;Grid&#34;
X.dbCsvName = &#34;ASP-db1.csv&#34;
X.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
X.dbTables = &#34;20,,dt,TABLE&#34;   &#39;hide the ones with dt prefix 
X.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=pubs; UID=sa; PWD=sa&#34;
X.dbSQL = &#34;*&#34;
X.ASPdb
%>

FK

------------
Jeff at 8/6/01 12:41:07 PM


Hi,
I tried using the dbtables parameters as 
mydb.dbTables=&#34;hidenameprefix&#34;

I don&#39;t know how to use the dbtables params.  But when I code my program as above, i get the following message
ASP error &#39;800a000d&#39; 

Type mismatch 

/test/testing.asp, line 106 
Any help,
Thanks,
Jeff


------------
mark at 8/6/01 11:53:29 AM

Jeff,
Have you tried using the &#34;HideNamePrefix&#34; parameter of dbTables?
Mark.

------------
Jeff at 8/6/01 11:02:34 AM

Hi,
When I use mydb.dbsql = &#34;*&#34;, the dtproperties table also shows up along with the user tables. If there a reason why this would show up and is there a way to hide it.
Thanks,
Jeff

----------

It solved my problem.
Thanks for your quick response.
Jeff.

------------
Frank Kwong at 8/6/01 1:02:39 PM

I used the designer and it generates this code....

<%
Set X= Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.DB&#34 :Wink: 
X.dbUnit = &#34;999&#34;
X.dbMode = &#34;Grid&#34;
X.dbCsvName = &#34;ASP-db1.csv&#34;
X.dbDBType = &#34;SQL&#34;
X.dbTables = &#34;20,,dt,TABLE&#34;   &#39;hide the ones with dt prefix 
X.dbDSN = &#34;DSN=pubs; UID=sa; PWD=sa&#34;
X.dbSQL = &#34;*&#34;
X.ASPdb
%>

FK

------------
Jeff at 8/6/01 12:41:07 PM


Hi,
I tried using the dbtables parameters as 
mydb.dbTables=&#34;hidenameprefix&#34;

I don&#39;t know how to use the dbtables params.  But when I code my program as above, i get the following message
ASP error &#39;800a000d&#39; 

Type mismatch 

/test/testing.asp, line 106 
Any help,
Thanks,
Jeff


------------
mark at 8/6/01 11:53:29 AM

Jeff,
Have you tried using the &#34;HideNamePrefix&#34; parameter of dbTables?
Mark.

------------
Jeff at 8/6/01 11:02:34 AM

Hi,
When I use mydb.dbsql = &#34;*&#34;, the dtproperties table also shows up along with the user tables. If there a reason why this would show up and is there a way to hide it.
Thanks,
Jeff

----------

